# Suburban 12 lighting



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

On my suburban 12 all of the lights died so I replaced them, but still nothing. Could it be a fuse or wiring??
Help please !
Thanks


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The only schematic i have is for a 917.25630, which has the motor/generator.
Since you didn't post your 917.xxxxx, I don't know if it's the same.

Wire from the "*L*" terminal of the Voltage Regulator goes to the light switch.


----------



## welch88 (May 22, 2013)

I fixed it.. The brass plate in the switch moved out of position.


----------

